# Rubber floor mat suggestions



## GTO Tim (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi all,
I have a 68 GTO Verdoro Green with Ivy Gold trim and I'm looking for suggestions/advice on the vintage style rubber floor mats with the Pontiac emblem. It appears that most of the vendors only make the vintage style mats in red, blue, or black. I'm just not sure the black would look good. Any ideas, photos of what you have with ivy gold or gold trim, or vendor suggestions wold be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Me, I'd hunt down some generic period clear floor mats. Very popular in the day, and would look correct and not be a wrong color. Kudos for keeping it green!!!


----------



## GTO Tim (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks geeteeohguy! Clear might be the way to go.


----------

